# Breeding Age



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there is a post on this already, but I just couldn't find it. So I'm going to go ahead and ask it again.

How old would one's fry need to be to be considered at breeding age?

My last batch of fry is now 5 months old, somehow not yet a full size adult, but getting there. All the males are building bubble nest tremendously. Should they be ready to mate or should I give them a few more months.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

about 5 months is an ideal breeding age from what I have read. The earlier the better for the betta.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

That's what I have read to, but just wanted some reassurance due to the slightly smaller size.

Thank you Amphibianite.


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

from what ive read about 5 months some could breed at 2 months already but id say 5 months is when there ready to start breeding


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah a fello Hmong betta enthuse cool. Okay thanks, the breeding program is starting this weekend. I'll post up a new thread for it and pictures of the breeders if I can.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Age isn't as big a factor as size. If your bettas are too small to embrace they won't breed. As long as they're responsive to each other and are exhibiting readiness to breed you can always try it out.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

The male I'm planning on using I am definitely positive that he's ready. He has been building his nest vigorously regardless of how many times I accidentally destroyed it with water change. The female I'm picking out the largest one out of the batch. Both of the siblings are half dragons so I'm hoping to get some dragons out of them, if not then its still okay.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

ireland said:


> The male I'm planning on using I am definitely positive that he's ready. He has been building his nest vigorously regardless of how many times I accidentally destroyed it with water change. The female I'm picking out the largest one out of the batch. Both of the siblings are half dragons so I'm hoping to get some dragons out of them, if not then its still okay.


nice, sounds like he's ready and good luck!


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Mohan85 said:


> nice, sounds like he's ready and good luck!


Thank you. I will most definitely post up a picture of him (still nameless) when I start a new post for the breeding log.


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

ive bred 2.5 months old females b4. the males just gotta be able to hug the female


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

1f2f - do you think 1.5 inch bettas could breed? Or are they too small? My females of the first spawn are showing bars, the males however don't show much ... They are still pretty small so I'm unsure, but would definitely love to breed them, see if I can't bring their dad out in them at some point


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

1.5 in is the minimum showable size so I would assume if she's responsive that she's ready to breed.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

OOOh yay! I think I will give them till the end of the month, try to amp up water changes (every day instead of every other) and 3x feedings instead of 2 daily .. get some more growth on them.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay the spawning process has started.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=820366#post820366


----------

